# Once again - Choctawhatchee bream



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Once again the dynamic duo members of our club nailed them again today. 58 bream in the box on crickets fishing out of Smokehouse. One takes hom e6 and the other all the rest. His neighbors are being well fed with Choctaw bream. 

Yellow flies terrible at the ramp and run to the river but not bad on the river. If you are not familiar with Smokehouse it's a two mile run through the swamp to the river. Flies live in the woods. 

The Choctawhatchee bream bite this spring and into summer has been the best we have had in about 4 or years. All you have to do is just go fishing and catch all you want to clean. 

River is low, slow, clear, and in perfect shape. Just watch for snags with the low water....

I'm cooling my heels with boat in repair shop.......


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice mess!! Some of those bluegills are studs!!! Thanks for report👍!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Great report, I am heading up Yellow River tomorrow as well.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Not familiar with smokehouse ramp on Choctaw river. Where about sis it at. Nice haul ya got! Congrats!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

FishinSpot said:


> Not familiar with smokehouse ramp on Choctaw river. Where about sis it at. Nice haul ya got! Congrats!


It's off co. hwy 3280 which runs from 331 to 20 southeast of Freeport. smokehouse street sign on the corner


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I know its there I just haven't found it. It was a while back I was over there.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Excellent. Thanks. Might take the wife and me on a river trip soon.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Y’all ever launch at the Choctaw river launch at the hwy 20 bridge just west of Ebro? That’s looks like it would be a decent launch point. Guessing maybe it’s gets too crowded since it’s easy access.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

FishinSpot said:


> Y’all ever launch at the Choctaw river launch at the hwy 20 bridge just west of Ebro? That’s looks like it would be a decent launch point. Guessing maybe it’s gets too crowded since it’s easy access.


It's a nice ramp as long as you use the new one.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

bowdiddly said:


> Great report, I am heading up Yellow River tomorrow as well.


That place is full of turtles. I was running limb lines and found a bow fin left. Nothing but the jaw. LOL. I wish I had takin's a picture.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

FishinSpot said:


> Y’all ever launch at the Choctaw river launch at the hwy 20 bridge just west of Ebro? That’s looks like it would be a decent launch point. Guessing maybe it’s gets too crowded since it’s easy access.


This is the CowFord ramp, aka Ebro. Very popular and heavily used on weekends. Now that the bream bite is good it's very busy during the week as well. If the parking lot is full just go up the hill and park under the bridge. Some small boats actually prefer the sand river bank by the bridge for launching.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

bowdiddly said:


> Great report, I am heading up Yellow River tomorrow as well.



How did the yellow river trip go?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Choctaw trip*

We had a good trip to cowford, caught a ton of bream they were just mainly dinks. I caught several nice jack early in the morning on spinnerbait. The bass fishing was dead which it usually is this time of year. It was crowded but there’s plenty of water to spread out, I’ll be back soon.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Man....that WAS a good trip. Guess I need to start carrying a rod with spinner. I love Jacks to catch and eat.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> Man....that WAS a good trip. Guess I need to start carrying a rod with spinner. I love Jacks to catch and eat.


Yeah we usually do pretty good on jacks down there especially in the lakes off the river. Anything flashy will get a strike it seems.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Decent morning on the Choctawhatchee and Mitchell Rivers*

Just brim-busters, crickets and worms this morning. Didn't take a rod with spinner bait afterall. We fished only in the rivers....no lakes. By 8 o'clock it was hot but we stuck it out a few more hours. 
\]
Bite was spotty and slow, but we managed 25 bream and 2 small bass. Tossed a number of dinks. What we kept is more than enough for eating, and especially the cleaning part I worked earthworms with a bobber for a few hours hoping for shellcrackers but did not catch a one. I;m thinking with the heat and low water worms on the bottom might get a cracker or two. Partner used crickets and caught most of the fish. 

BTW, that bottle in the photo is a gator aid bottle with recycled medical freezer pack gel. Our club recycles those freezer packs people get with their mail order medicine at the senior center. They last much longer than a frozen water bottle and really slow down melting ice. In this heat it sure helps preserve the ice.


----------

